# Teen commits suicide in front of webcam



## Helix (Nov 21, 2008)

MSNBC said:
			
		

> Teen commits suicide in front of Webcam
> People were watching through a body building Web site
> 
> By Rasha Madkour
> ...



Source: 

This is just crazy...


----------



## Red (Nov 21, 2008)

Tournament 5 Round 1: Kagutsuchi vs. Gallyrat


AH HA HA HA HA OH FUCKING WOW HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH





> "There seems to be a lack of control as to what people put out on the Internet," the elder Biggs said. "There's a lot of garbage out there that should not be, and unfortunately this was allowed to happen."


Yeah dip shit, it was that same live web cam that could have saved his life if the police officers took it seriously enough. Fuck this shit


----------



## Talon. (Nov 21, 2008)

poor kid...........i mean come on......jeez......if youre gonna kill yourself, dont do it on a webcam......then people will make mean jokes about it (see above post) forever


----------



## Helix (Nov 21, 2008)

Red said:


> Tournament 5 Round 1: Kagutsuchi vs. Gallyrat
> 
> 
> AH HA HA HA HA OH FUCKING WOW HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTHYeah dip shit, it was that same live web cam that could have saved his life if the police officers took it seriously enough. Fuck this shit



Oh wow, I didn't even notice someone posted that yesterday.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2008)

The cops should've known it was serious business.


----------



## Taisaku (Nov 21, 2008)

its sad when things like this happen


----------



## Psycho (Nov 21, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> The cops should've known it was serious business.



his problem, he knew the risk, he downed the pills, he died cause he was to dumb to get attention other ways

in my opinion the instant you try to kill yourself, you should be allowed to, it's your problems if you hate your life so much you want to die, or that attention is worth more then living

i'm happy for him, i really am, we're reading about him on internet forums and newspapers, sun'uva bitch got what he wanted, attention


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 21, 2008)

Im sorry but killing yourself over attention is so stupid especially if its on the internet. I think he should have gotten help or something.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2008)

Er... I know what it's like to have a dire need for intention, but this guy took it too the extreme. Killing yourself just for a attention is foolish, but in respect for the deceased, I won't further comment. Are there any pictures of this guy?


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 21, 2008)

I still don't understand how this can be funny to some of you.........


----------



## Tomasso (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor guy but killing yourself in front of a webcam is stupid.


----------



## Surreal (Nov 21, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> The cops should've known it was serious business.




Not the cops fault. This fucktard announced his suicide, then some fucktards said he was trolling, other fucktards were cheering for him to actually do it while the rest of the fucktards were content on watching the feed.

I read the topic on the BB forum and apparently many of them watched the video for hours while doing absolutely nothing. Some watched TV and read the newspapers while glancing at the stream when bored.

None of those fucktards bothered to call the police until it was way too late, they were perfectly content with watching him die, spurring him on and accusing him of trolling. 

And the fucktard that actually did it was a dumbass who left a kid behind and obviously had no problem in trolling the BB forum (in the past) and massing up 2700 posts but was at the same time reluctant to look for help. 

They are all idiots.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a friend who threatened to commit seppuku (he's white english, btw ) if this girl he liked wouldn't go out with him (over the webcam). Strange stuff. I found out about it a while after it happened, and couldn't really look eye to eye towards him again. 

On one hand, he was crazy, and on the other hand, he was a pimp who would die for pussy


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 21, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I still don't understand how this can be funny to some of you.........



This is why:

>"People were egging him on and saying things like 'go ahead and do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".),'"
>'go ahead and do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".),'
>do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Fantastic.


----------



## fxu (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the video when the cops come busting in with the lazers

pewpewpew


----------



## Instant Karma (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought it might've sounded morbidly amusing at the very least until i read his suicide letter. Not very funny.

I lived where he used to live. The guy knew what he was doing and he was apart of the BB forum and was very well known there and on myspace. Practically every month he'd post a thread about trying to OD (again). You could google him and probably get all the cached threads he'd made. And it was so common, that most people thought that once again he'd fail. Cept this time he didnt. I guess the disturbing part of the whole thing though is that all those people watched someone die who apparently needed help and felt like he didn't deserve it. But then again, he announced it to everyone, provided the link for everyone to watch, and felt that there should be no one to blame but himself. After reading the letter, all i can say is that i feel for his family, especially his dad, but in the end, that was what he wanted. No one wins.


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 21, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I still don't understand how this can be funny to some of you.........



Because if we took such things serious, we would be suicidal too.


----------



## Mashy (Nov 21, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> his problem, he knew the risk, he downed the pills, he died cause he was to dumb to get attention other ways
> 
> in my opinion the instant you try to kill yourself, you should be allowed to, it's your problems if you hate your life so much you want to die, or that attention is worth more then living
> 
> i'm happy for him, i really am, we're reading about him on internet forums and newspapers, sun'uva bitch got what he wanted, attention





Misha-San said:


> Im sorry but killing yourself over attention is so stupid especially if its on the internet. I think he should have gotten help or something.





Raiden said:


> Er... I know what it's like to have a dire need for intention, but this guy took it too the extreme. Killing yourself just for a attention is foolish, but in respect for the deceased, I won't further comment. Are there any pictures of this guy?





Disko said:


> Poor guy but killing yourself in front of a webcam is stupid.





Surreal said:


> Not the cops fault. This fucktard announced his suicide, then some fucktards said he was trolling, other fucktards were cheering for him to actually do it while the rest of the fucktards were content on watching the feed.
> 
> I read the topic on the BB forum and apparently many of them watched the video for hours while doing absolutely nothing. Some watched TV and read the newspapers while glancing at the stream when bored.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but this is just ignorant. Anybody claiming that committing suicide is an attention tactic needs to STFU. 

He was bipolar and had bouts of deep depression, and with people egging him on, it's no wonder he took his own life. 

Calling a suicider (who was previously depressed) an idiot is like berating an epileptic child for having a seizure.


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw that on /b/ and I lol'd

then I thought about it

and lol'd some more


----------



## ZeroBlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Note, if someone says they're going to kill themselves it should NEVER be taken as a joke. However, why kill yourself in front of a webcam? Was this some sort of last ditch for attention in his depressed state of mind?


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 21, 2008)

Hm . This shits not funny, its messed up .


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2008)

it's not funny per se. but it's quite entertaining


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMenB9Ywh2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mashy (Nov 21, 2008)

Damnit, Ennoa, I had thought you posted the video of his suicide act. Admittedly that would've been interesting to watch.


----------



## Aina (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh dear, what the hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried to find the video Mashed but can't, I wouldn't expect much, he probably just jerked alot and went limp.


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I tried to find the video Mashed but can't, I wouldn't expect much, he probably just jerked alot and went limp.


after sedatives?

he prolly just fell asleep and died


----------



## cacophony (Nov 21, 2008)

OH MY GOH NOOOOOOOOO!!! ONE MORE ADEADE PERSON!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Nov 21, 2008)

He basically laid down, went to sleep, and never woke or shifted from that position. 


That's why after some long ass several hours, people started questioning whether he'd actually done it this time.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 21, 2008)

I've looked into it. You'll only find videos where the police come in.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2008)

Red said:


> What's the best Solution for the Bleach Anime right now?
> 
> 
> AH HA HA HA HA OH FUCKING WOW HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTHYeah dip shit, it was that same live web cam that could have saved his life if the police officers took it seriously enough. Fuck this shit



Please, give me one good reason why this is funny and at the same time wouldn't classify you as a sociopath.   



Surreal said:


> Not the cops fault. This fucktard announced his suicide, then some fucktards said he was trolling, other fucktards were cheering for him to actually do it while the rest of the fucktards were content on watching the feed.
> 
> I read the topic on the BB forum and apparently many of them watched the video for hours while doing absolutely nothing. Some watched TV and read the newspapers while glancing at the stream when bored.
> 
> ...


Yes the world is pretty messed up!


FrostXian said:


> Because if we took such things serious, we would be suicidal too.



Right, I'm not suppose to take a suicide attempt seriously. 


Mashed Potato said:


> I'm sorry, but this is just ignorant. Anybody claiming that committing suicide is an attention tactic needs to STFU.
> 
> He was bipolar and had bouts of deep depression, and with people egging him on, it's no wonder he took his own life.
> 
> Calling a suicider (who was previously depressed) an idiot is like berating an epileptic child for having a seizure.



Best post one here!  



Madonna said:


> I saw that on /b/ and I lol'd
> 
> then I thought about it
> 
> and lol'd some more



Same as Red.  I'm worried about you!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

I found it amusing too, don't know why but it is.


----------



## Insert Last Name Deidera (Nov 21, 2008)

Bullshit. Honestly, your 19, legally an adult, then decide to kill yourself because of some difficulty in your life? That's some of the stupidest shit in the world. People killing themselves because of things they can't handle.

Fuck this, just stop putting this shit in the news, we don't wana hear 'bout another, "Dramatic Trategy". You know what, they're not dramatic. Another person dead because of a stupid choice. Fuck that.

Oh yea sad, I miss him so much, I'm okay with that. The thing I'm not okay with is the person who kills themself. Get some sense in your head, you ain't comin' back when your a deceased body lying in the ground. Or cremated.

As with the people watching, well, if your that senseless to just watch and glance at the cam every once in a while, don't be surprised ifhe actually does wind up dead.

Stupid people these days. 

Happy news, anyone?


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 21, 2008)

I dont find this funny like some of you, but I'm not going to shed any tears over him, I have absolutley respect for sui cides to begin with, especially when they're as young as this one


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats you killed yourself 

But in the end you're still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no respect for suicide.

And I'm sorry, but there /are/ thirteen year-olds who stick pins and needles and other hilarious sharp items in their arms and claim their life isn't worth living. They do that until they're eighteen and they smarten up, then go on to live. If I had a penny for every freshman that entered high school and immediately became "depressed", I'd pay off a semester of college tuition. This isn't uncommon. Yes, suicide does happen. But yes, there are people who claim and claim and claim that they would do it, and still never do. Who wear short-sleeves and willingly blurt out how often they hurt themselves and do it so nonchalantly you really have to wonder. 

Yet in four years, they're still walking down the graduation aisle, and go on to do whatever they want in life. Which isn't to say they /wouldn't/ do it; unfortunately enough, it's almost a disgusting pre-teen phase in many cases. I'm not trying to be insensitive here; I see this all too often and it's pathetic.


----------



## fxu (Nov 21, 2008)

*IF YOU WANT THE VIDEO, PM ME*

(It shows when the cops come busting in)


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

> Yet in four years, they're still walking down the graduation aisle, and go on to do whatever they want in life. Which isn't to say they /wouldn't/ do it; unfortunately enough, it's almost a disgusting pre-teen phase in many cases. I'm not trying to be insensitive here; I see this all too often and it's pathetic.



Its true, I was the same around 14-15. Looking back now I wanna slap the past me for bein such a twerp, its really pathetic. 

Its a desperate bid to attain attention, hoping someone gives a shit that you just wasted your life


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> *IF YOU WANT THE VIDEO, PM ME*
> 
> (It shows when the cops come busting in)



Saw it 

BOOOOOORING

Bitch goes out by taking fucking sleeping pills (or whatever the hell they were).


----------



## fxu (Nov 21, 2008)

He could've done more interesting for everybody on the net to see something graphic.

brb...watching graphic suicide vidz


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

Another wasted life, the vid was pretty sad.


----------



## Roll (Nov 21, 2008)

I starting to find these suicides typical now. I don't understand why they have to go to such an extent, just because they're going through difficulty in their life, I mean you only have one life of freewill.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2008)

This is disturbing but well he was already dealing with other problems before. A shame that people didn't take it seriously and someone really did end up dying this time.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 21, 2008)

ah, that sucks. RIP


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it really sad?  Is the world a worse place without him?  Is he sad now that he's dead?  I doubt any of these are true.  Yes, his family and friends are sad as they should be.  The world need not mourn a lost person.  If it did, well now..the planet'd be covered ina bit more water no?

Yes, there are idiots making jokes, but who are you self righteous lot to come in and tell them off?  I don't see you crusading to stop suicides.  You disagree, fine.  They call a dead guy names...you call them names.  Sociopath, defined or not is not something you say as a compliment.  You who are calling these morons out for making jokes about him are no better.  But hey, I'm just a neutral party wondering what the solution was.  So far I've come up with...there was no solution.

And no this is not targeted specifically at the guy who loves multiquote.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Is it really sad?  Is the world a worse place without him?  Is he sad now that he's dead?  I doubt any of these are true.  Yes, his family and friends are sad as they should be.  The world need not mourn a lost person.  If it did, well now..the planet'd be covered ina bit more water no?
> 
> Yes, there are idiots making jokes, but who are you self righteous lot to come in and tell them off?  I don't see you crusading to stop suicides.  You disagree, fine.  They call a dead guy names...you call them names.  Sociopath, defined or not is not something you say as a compliment.  You who are calling these morons out for making jokes about him are no better.  But hey, I'm just a neutral party wondering what the solution was.  So far I've come up with...there was no solution.
> 
> And no this is not targeted specifically at the guy who loves multiquote.



I'm sorry, but this is the way I respond when something upsets me this much 

  I have witnessed too many tragedies in my life to ignore such things.  Also, I don't find anything wrong at calling someone a sociopath if they are making fun of someone's suicide (it's despicable).  You have no idea at what point these kinds of things anger me.  It is a total disregard for human life and morality.  Some of the responses on here are just ridiculous.  If someone was depressed and wanted help, I would do everything in my power to do so.  It isn't something that I would stand by and watch.  I have never, and I repeat never ignored someone who wanted to talk when they were down.  
I'm sorry, but I totally fail to understand where you are coming from.  Maybe you think I'm trying to act noble, however that could not be any further from the truth.  The subject of suicide is something that will always be very touchy for me and I just cannot tolerate people showing the type of disrespect that is common on this thread.  So please, don't insinuate that I'm trying to be self righteous, I would not bother to respond if I only cared about making myself look good.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2008)

To those considering committing suicide:

Life is just like the weather. Sometimes it's gonna suck. It's not about changing the weather, because you can't. It's what you have inside of you and how you react. How you choose to feel about the weather, that defines you.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow some people actually encouraged him to do it too?

Some people in the world sure are mean. Someone killing themselves is pretty serious, not some kind of joke. :/

People always go around saying that people shouldn't take the internet seriously. Yeah well sometimes it should be taken seriously like in cases like this. Some people just lol at everything.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 22, 2008)

thats a new way of getting attention


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 22, 2008)

No sympathy for this guy. There are people out there who have it much worse than him.

Prime candidate for a Darwin Award as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Anjali (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh my god, this is simply awful. 
I feel pity for that poor guy, still, he did a great mistake by killing himself.
Suicide is not a solution.

His Myspace page doesn't seem depressing at all. Rap music, women and night club ads


----------



## Mashy (Nov 22, 2008)

I cannot see how his suicide was an attention tactic. Yeah, because attention from your peers is so refreshing when you lack awareness to experience it.

Think for once, jesus christ. :/



Anjali said:


> Oh my god, this is simply awful.
> I feel pity for that poor guy, still, he did a great mistake by killing himself.
> Suicide is not a solution.
> 
> His Myspace page doesn't seem depressing at all. Rap music, women and night club ads


You'll find that the most depressing pages are actually not created by the suicidal.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Nov 22, 2008)

Was he a member of the NF community?


----------



## impersonal (Nov 22, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> his problem, he knew the risk, he downed the pills, he died cause he was to dumb to get attention other ways



According to the family, he was getting help other ways. 

Anyway, that's still somehow amusing (and sad at the same time, don't get me wrong).


----------



## olaf (Nov 22, 2008)

tell me why should I care about him?

god only knows how  many ppl dies everyday, but somehow world doesn't care. I don't care. If I did feel sorry for the whole world I wouldn't even leave bed, since I'd be busy crying.

if he wanted someone that would give a darn about him, he certainly picked the wrong audience.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 22, 2008)

This makes me really sad...

All the money that was wasted on this boy's education  Why don't they off themselves when they're younger?


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Nov 22, 2008)

Shall I feel sorry for him?? No, he's a shit head looser who decided to be a total looser. 

I just feel sorry for his friends and family ...


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Nov 22, 2008)

Some people here are your typical 4channeler ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). not an nounce of compassion and humanity inside the empty shell their soul is.


BTW I heard that dude was Diamed in NF, is it true?


----------



## FreshBaked (Nov 22, 2008)

Having once been pretty goddamn suicidal myself, all I could do was facepalm. I don't know WHY, really- Yes it's sad, and suicides usually make me sad; maybe it's the fact he fucking broadcast his death to the world. There's just something REALLY repugnant about that.


----------



## GrimaH (Nov 22, 2008)

Those saying 'it's not funny' can shut the fuck up, because apparently many people find it hilarious. If you don't, feel free to get fuckdepressed over the tragedy and commit suicide to join him.

Also, he knew what he was getting into, and he wanted attention at the cost of his life. Well he got it, I'm happy for him because it's more than he deserves.

If he really wanted pity for his death he could stop with his constant whining of "I'm going to commit suicide" before this.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 22, 2008)

this is sad..........people have to take it serious to rpevent this...


----------



## Xion (Nov 22, 2008)

Well we should all respect him. He was an hero to all of us and he will be missed. 

R.I.P. <3


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 22, 2008)

DemonUchiha said:


> this is sad..........people have to take it serious to rpevent this...



I'm gonna commit suicide, seriously!


Let's see you take this seriously and call the cops.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 22, 2008)

DemonUchiha said:


> this is sad..........people have to take it serious to rpevent this...



Dude no longer wants to live, who are you to force him to continue his life?


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 22, 2008)

who commits sui- 
shame you can't record on webcam...wait you can
HAHAHA what a doofus!


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 22, 2008)

.....
......
Hmph,too many people on this forum don't seem to be educated enough about suicide. But then again most people don't look up stuff about suicide


Poor Mr.Teen-Guy.
Let me give him a smilie:


But seriously,why did no one react?
Sure he's a "troll",but...It's not nice to do ignore someone that says they're going to kill themselves...Wait,_why_ did he kill himself again?


----------



## IronShuriken (Nov 22, 2008)

I told u I was hardcore


----------



## Last Shadow (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was spurred on by some stupid /b/-tard saying "DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"

Kudos to the moderator who tried to help save the poor kid.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 23, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Some people here are your typical 4channeler ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). not an nounce of compassion and humanity inside the empty shell their soul is.



If anybody deserves compassion it's his friends and family (and child if I remember), the ones that have to go through the pain of this suicide. I'm not gonna feel sorry for the man that CHOSE to end his own life. Messed up head or not he decided he didn't want to live anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> I'm sorry, but this is just ignorant. Anybody claiming that committing suicide is an attention tactic needs to STFU.
> 
> He was bipolar and had bouts of deep depression, and with people egging him on, it's no wonder he took his own life.
> 
> Calling a suicider (who was previously depressed) an idiot is like berating an epileptic child for having a seizure.




People do do it for attention...but those are the ones who don't go through with it. And really you shouldn't tempt them.


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 23, 2008)

this is just stupid,...in front of the camera

RIP then


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2008)

Fuck yeah! Teen suicide!



Yondaime said:


> I still don't understand how this can be funny to some of you.........


Not everyone follows the same moral code as you.


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 23, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Fuck yeah! Teen suicide!



I hope you were sarcastic


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 23, 2008)

Biggs...he was a contact of mine on the bodybuilding forums I used a couple years ago. Can't remember his username, but I remember the name. 

It's a shame too few took it seriously as the camera rolled. 

Then again, it's a shame he died in general.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd say good riddance, but I can't in good faith say it without experiencing the attrocity in which he saw as life. Ignorant people can make pure corrupt, as he stated, he was tired of people telling him they don't like him. The pain of being outcast by those your father's fathers said would accept and honor you. Can you imagine talking for a year, and no one listens, or they give negative feedback, or not talking at all?
The human mind is a very powerful weapon, filled with overwhelming truthes, and more unbearable to come-a massive epiphany of social status could cause these such things to result as this. It can't be helped, because society is too fucked up for even the already(Born) fucked up to live in. I stand by these words, so I say, 
Rest In Peace, Abraham Biggs.
Though life is all you were given, I say this-You Royally fucked up. Whatever awaits you in death is unheard of to all of us, no matter what we're told. Breaking away from human bonds could indeed slap common sense into someone, and comprehension beyond imaginable.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 23, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> Those saying 'it's not funny' can shut the fuck up, because apparently many people find it hilarious. If you don't, feel free to get fuckdepressed over the tragedy and commit suicide to join him.
> 
> Also, he knew what he was getting into, and he wanted attention at the cost of his life. Well he got it, I'm happy for him because it's more than he deserves.
> 
> If he really wanted pity for his death he could stop with his constant whining of "I'm going to commit suicide" before this.



It's *not* funny. You don't need to agree with me, but I would like you to tell me *why* you find it funny. Is it any more funny for a proud soldier to go to war and die? Of course, it is a different circumstance, but it is death behind a motive nonetheless. 

While his death before a camera could have implied a desire for attention, what do you think the root for that desire was? He was likely suffering deeply, in a way most people can't even come close to comprehending. Humans are initially very ignorant creatures, even moreso to eachother than to the world itself. Remember that if that raw attention, with no ulterior motive, was all there was to suicide, then why would many victims go through with their act without considering why the attention isn't worth it? The victims aren't dumb people. They do a lot of thinking before they kill themselves. Maybe not reasonable, but no where near stupid. 

I wish people would really think about other people before they make their ignorant judgements. No, it's *not* always for attention. Attention is too simple a motive, there is *always* something bigger behind it. Those that truly believe they are 'very mentally healthy', try to understand how things are for people that experience voices, chronic depression, extreme mood swings (beyond the norm, send me a private message for emphasis as I suffer from BPD), schizophrenia, recurring memories of abuse and trauma, etc...never feeling you are good enough to live up to peoples' unrealistic standards...I am willing to bet that no one has ever felt truly 'good enough', yet so many refuse to believe it is so common. 

But, in the end I really can't expect people to sympathize or empathize. It seems that the idea prevails among many that if someone is not like oneself in thought, then he or she is unworthy of their care and understanding.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 23, 2008)

He was truly an hero...


----------



## firefist (Nov 23, 2008)

Strange world we live in...

infront of a webcam........


internet is the place, where the evil lives, he should've know that.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 23, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> It's *not* funny. You don't need to agree with me, but I would like you to tell me *why* you find it funny. Is it any more funny for a proud soldier to go to war and die? Of course, it is a different circumstance, but it is death behind a motive nonetheless.



Hard to tell, it's both pretty funny. The dead soldier gets old fast, though, because there's so many of them. Besides, this guy here chose to end his life. A guy who wants to die would make a terrible soldier.



> But, in the end I really can't expect people to sympathize or empathize. It seems that the idea prevails among many that if someone is not like oneself in thought, then he or she is unworthy of their care and understanding.



Aren't you doing the same thing? Because we are not like you in thought, you think less of us.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 23, 2008)

What the hell? _More_ depressing news?


----------



## GrimaH (Nov 23, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> It's *not* funny. You don't need to agree with me, but I would like you to tell me *why* you find it funny. Is it any more funny for a proud soldier to go to war and die? Of course, it is a different circumstance, but it is death behind a motive nonetheless.



I find it funny that he has to publicly make such a fool out of himself and his family just because of his own problems.
What can I say, I'm a cynic.



> While his death before a camera could have implied a desire for attention, what do you think the root for that desire was? He was likely suffering deeply, in a way most people can't even come close to comprehending. Humans are initially very ignorant creatures, even moreso to eachother than to the world itself. Remember that if that raw attention, with no ulterior motive, was all there was to suicide, then why would many victims go through with their act without considering why the attention isn't worth it? The victims aren't dumb people. They do a lot of thinking before they kill themselves. Maybe not reasonable, but no where near stupid.



Their problem, we don't care.
I'm suffering from a severe case of roneriness and nerdiness, in a way I don't think anyone can comprehend. If I kill myself over it in front of everyone, will I be an idiot and an attention whore despite my suffering? Yes.
*His suffering and whatnot does not excuse his idiocy and attention whoring. He had proper channels to seek help, and he decided to dig a hole and bury himself instead.* What has that got to do with strangers like us?



> I wish people would really think about other people before they make their ignorant judgements. *No, it's *not** always for attention. *Attention is too simple a motive*, there is **always** something bigger behind it. Those that truly believe they are 'very mentally healthy', try to understand how things are for people that experience voices, chronic depression, extreme mood swings (beyond the norm, send me a private message for emphasis as I suffer from BPD), schizophrenia, recurring memories of abuse and trauma, etc...never feeling you are good enough to live up to peoples' unrealistic standards...*I am willing to bet that no one has ever felt truly 'good enough', yet so many refuse to believe it is so common. *



You know...when one contrasts the underlined with the bolded....maybe you should start practising what you preach. Hypocrite.
Also, lol @ "it's not for attention". He told everyone *numerous times* "I'm going to commit suicide", *then wired a webcam to do it in front of them.*
No, _totally_ not for attention. It_ has_ to be something deeper. He must be telling us something deep about suicide!

See what I did there? Yes, I applied thinking, and the conclusion is he is an attention whore.



> But, in the end I really can't expect people to sympathize or empathize. It seems that the idea prevails among many that if someone is not like oneself in thought, then he or she is unworthy of their care and understanding.



I cannot sympathise with a person who decides to get people to see him die. He is selfish and attention-seeking at the expense of the mental wellbeing of the ones watching him die. If you want to die, don't drag everyone else with you.

Fortunately it seems most of those watching know that it's his goddamn responsibility that he killed himself, and not theirs.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2008)

I was watching him doing it I gave him 3/10


----------



## I Love You All (Nov 23, 2008)

That's quite crazy...


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 23, 2008)

lol

attention whore/10


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 23, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was spurred on by some stupid /b/-tard saying "DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"
> 
> Kudos to the moderator who tried to help save the poor kid.



You do realize that someone actually said that, right?

How Naruto gonna use Hermit Mode now?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> You do realize that someone actually said that, right?
> 
> DGD



Oh gee..someone repeated a line that has its own Encyclopedia Dramatica Page.

That was so clever and original of them.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Nov 23, 2008)

I almost feel like linking you to the girl who cuts her arms to the bone or the kid who died from the axe effect, but somehow I don't think people would see the Darwinism just taking it's course.


----------



## DarkTwilight (Nov 23, 2008)

Something tells me by the time they traced the cops and contacted them, even if they had went straight there, I think he would already have the chemicals in and could not be helped


----------



## bug_ninja (Nov 23, 2008)

The kid had some really bad influence on him, thats what happens when you're addicted to the internet. He thought people were encouraging him and supporting him and they thought he was bluffing.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I'm sorry, but I totally fail to understand where you are coming from. Maybe you think I'm trying to act noble, however that could not be any further from the truth. The subject of suicide is something that will always be very touchy for me and I just cannot tolerate people showing the type of disrespect that is common on this thread. So please, don't insinuate that I'm trying to be self righteous, I would not bother to respond if I only cared about making myself look good.


 
I'm jaded and cynical.  But I can't see our responses having any weight here, er go...trying to teach people 'how to respond to death' is not our place.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 24, 2008)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> I almost feel like linking you to the girl who cuts her arms to the bone or the kid who died from the axe effect, but somehow I don't think people would see the Darwinism just taking it's course.



Suicide has nothing to do with darwinism.

Those who commit suicide aren't necessarily idiots, and those who are idiots don't necessarily commit suicide.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 24, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Suicide has nothing to do with darwinism.
> 
> Those who commit suicide aren't necessarily idiots, and those who are idiots don't necessarily commit suicide.



And natural selection doesn't necessarily favor those who aren't idiots. Favoring those with a strong survival instinct is vital to a species.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

DemonUchiha said:


> this is sad..........people have to take it serious to rpevent this...


 
Something about WoW RP servers.


----------



## Dash (Nov 24, 2008)

It's a lesson to the world that people like him NEED HELP and ATTENTION. When you suffer from major depressive disorder you simply cannot control your thoughts like a normal human being would. Members on the message board should have helped the guy weeks ago. If anyone ever sounds depressed talking to me, even if it's a joke, I take it very seriously and make sure he/she is okay.


----------



## Republican (Nov 24, 2008)

The one where the guy overdoses on drugs on webcam is better. I told u I was hardcore.


----------



## GrimaH (Nov 25, 2008)

Dash said:


> It's a lesson to the world that people like him NEED HELP and ATTENTION. When you suffer from major depressive disorder you simply cannot control your thoughts like a normal human being would. Members on the message board should have helped the guy weeks ago. If anyone ever sounds depressed talking to me, even if it's a joke, I take it very seriously and make sure he/she is okay.



Strangers on the Internet aren't obligated to give you the help you need. Nobody controls the internet. If you don't have the maturity to handle it, it's not the internet's problem.

How about blaming those who had the biggest responsibility to help. Like, say, maybe, just _maybe_, the family?


----------



## shinjuu (Nov 25, 2008)

You guys obviously have no fucking clue what bipolar disorder is, and i doubt most of you have actually read the thread. Man you guys make me sick it's just pathetic how self centered you all are and then hyppocritic from blaming the kid who took his own life.

grow the fuck up.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 25, 2008)

shinjuu said:


> You guys obviously have no fucking clue what bipolar disorder is, and i doubt most of you have actually read the thread. Man you guys make me sick it's just pathetic how self centered you all are and then hyppocritic from blaming the kid who took his own life.
> 
> grow the fuck up.



Would it be his fault if he killed someone else?


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Gudh that guy sounds kinda cool


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that's crazy, and I can't believe some people actually encouraged him. Well, I hope his life is better wherever he is now.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 25, 2008)

this proves it isn't easy to believe what people say online.


----------



## GrimaH (Nov 25, 2008)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> Wow, that's crazy, and I can't believe some people actually encouraged him. Well, I hope his life is better wherever he is now.



His life is ended.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 26, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> I'm sorry, but this is just ignorant. Anybody claiming that committing suicide is an attention tactic needs to STFU.
> 
> He was bipolar and had bouts of deep depression, and with people egging him on, it's no wonder he took his own life.
> 
> Calling a suicider (who was previously depressed) an idiot is like berating an epileptic child for having a seizure.



really? then why the fuck would you kill yourself in front of a live webcam?

cause you want people to see your pain while you die a painless death? cause your doing it for the lulz? why?

cause you want people to notice your dead and call an ambulance so they can rescue you... this guy is an attention whore, he got what he wanted in life after dead


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah and...by the way...

Lets just be lucky he didn't bring a fucking gun to school and start another masacre.


Under these circumstances, it's quite possible for someone to even begin another holocaust out of hatred and keen clever nature.

Seriosly. Society is fucked up.
EDIT: Pre-Adulthood society is fucked up even more.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 27, 2008)

Please, give me one good reason why this is funny and at the same time wouldn't classify you as a sociopath.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 27, 2008)

narutosaipen said:


> Please, give me one good reason why this is funny and at the same time wouldn't classify you as a sociopath.



so?ci?o?path  / ˈsōsēōˌpa[unvoicedth]/ 
? n. a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience. 

I happen to have a conscience and I'm a very social person. Still, this is funny because that kid killed himself for attention whoring.


There you go.


----------



## Light Yagami (Nov 27, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> that kid killed himself for attention whoring.



Yeah. He did but it's still sad. He felt that that was the only way for him to be noticed. And the fact you find someone killing themselves funny well.. uh, I dunno... Poor guy...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah, I saw people talking about this on another forum, the sad things people would go through with. Like the man who hung himself while in a chatroom and recorded it via webcam. I'm curious as to why Biggs decided to go to this site though, was it because he was looking for some final push in one direction or another? I want to know what he said.


----------



## Xion (Nov 28, 2008)

narutosaipen said:


> Please, give me one good reason why this is funny and at the same time wouldn't classify you as a sociopath.



Because he killed himself in such a way that is the equivalent of Internet paint drying.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 28, 2008)

Now I've seen the true potential of webcam!!


----------



## Xion (Nov 28, 2008)

Mojim said:


> Now I've seen the true potential of webcam!!



You know what to do now. 

We are counting on you. :WOW


----------



## Tieria Erde (Nov 28, 2008)

It was really funny when the cop showed up and pointed him with the gun. I may sound like a complete bastard but years in 4chan have made me laugh at these kind of things and it is common knowledge that asking for help within it is just going to end up in: DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

You are a retard if you expect someone from 4chan (or the internets in general) to help you for real.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 28, 2008)

So it's safe to say that the people who encouraged him on are happy now that he's dead...?


----------



## Xion (Nov 28, 2008)

Nesha said:


> So it's safe to say that the people who encouraged him on are happy now that he's dead...?



Probably not, but if one is retarded enough to kill oneself on webcam after trolling forums numerous times then...

Would any of us cry if we lost Jizz? Well maybe...


----------

